
Drones Are Now Appearing on Afghan Rugs – The Atlantic - sea6ear
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/drones-are-appearing-on-afghan-rugs/385025/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email&single_page=true
======
simple10
Whoa. That's amazing. Future collector items?

